# Vyacheslav Vasilevsky



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

How high do you think this kid's ceiling is? He really impressed me in his bout against Falcao. Nice, accurate striking, excellent Judo, a good chin, and a decent ground game. Falcao bucked him off beautifully when he got the mount, but he got out of a lot of trouble when he did it.

He's obviously still raw, and he needs to pack on some more muscle but he looks to me like he could go a long way.

Anyone else think this kid is worth keeping an eye on? Anyone think I'm definitely wrong about him? Reasoned opinions are welcome.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Yea i really like Vasilevsky, he got robbed agaionst Falcao imo. Dominated round 1, won the first 3 minutes of round 2 and the only reason some judges scored it for Falcao was because of a fence grabbing assisted takedown.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I completely forgot about that.

I'm not too sore, though. Falcao Neutralized Vasilevsky pretty effectively from his back, but when he did get on top he was doing damage. For me that made the difference.


----------

